# Plant ID please



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Could someone please Identify the small plant in the foreground of this tank, the small plant that has created a "lawn"

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...wimage.php?i=4867&catid=member&imageuser=5250

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

cheers Tex gal,
thats what i wanted to hear.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5-october-2007-tank-month-dan-pellegrini.html

Actually, I think it's _Marsilea quadrifolia_. They look very similar, but if you look at the closeup shot it's most definitely a _Marsilea_.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

AaronT is the one who knows. I'm sure he is right. They do look a lot alike.

The thread says he removed the glosso and added marsilea. Aaron you are good, man!


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

alrighty then, thanks again.

Are either of those 2 plants difficult to grow?
Im looking for a short carpet plant and glosso looks perfect.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I have Marsilea quadrifolia in a low light tank with no co2. It grows very quick. I started out with 50 nodes a little over a month ago and now I count over a 100!


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does it just spread by itself?

You plant small batches here and there, and over time they should merge together and form the carpet ?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Peter16 said:


> Does it just spread by itself?
> 
> You plant small batches here and there, and over time they should merge together and form the carpet ?


Yep. Just plug pieces here-and-there and let it do it's thing. There is also _Marsilea minuta_ that's supposed to be shorter. I have some and it's 1" or less and has spread quickly, even growing under shady spots where the ligth is very dim. Either of the Marsilea's or Glosso would make a great foreground.

-Dave


----------

